# The Shunamite Diet?



## xCrazyRatsx (Apr 27, 2013)

HI! I need help! I want to move my rats onto the Shaunamite diet. I know what it is and all but is this a type of Shunamite diet suitable for my rats? They are 6 month old dumbos & I live in the UK if that helps.

The diet:
Pets at Home rat nuggets 
Dried mealworms 
Human cereals
Monkey nuts 
Bird seed
Curly kale 

Would this be okay to feed?
Anything else I need to include? Or take away?
Any other types of Shaunamite diet my ratties could have?

Please answer!!
xCrazyRatsx


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

With you being in the UK, Isamu is definitely the one to go to. Until she checks in, you can read her diet thread:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?55449-Making-your-own-mix-%96-how-I-do-it-(picture-guide)&highlight=diet


----------

